# Meat/bone grinder, anybody?



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

While this question does not pertain to my dogs, it does pertain to raw so I *think* this is the most appropriate place for it.

Let me preface this by saying that I have no intention of feeding ground forever, as long as my kitties cooperate. However, I will likely be feeding ground for a loooong transitional period so I think it may be cost effective to purchase a grinder. I've been buying a "complete" ground mix, but it's so expensive to feed four cats that way. 

On to my question...

I'm looking for a grinder that can handle small bones (chicken, quail, rabbit, etc) but is also affordable. I'm hoping to only spend around $100 or less. It doesn't matter if it's electric or manual (though I assume electric would be far more easy) so long as it can handle bone well. I'm certain that most people here do not use grinders, but perhaps you've heard or read about one that fits the bill. Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations? 

Much appreesh!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have no experience with grinders but this is a great idea for transitioning cats because they are so stubborn! I hope someone chimes in...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have a Kitchen Aid stand mixer, there is a meat grinder attachment. I have both, but have never actually fired up the grinder. But if it is as high quality as the mixer, you're in luck!

Other than that, I have no idea. But I would definitely go mechanical unless you're He-Man.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

SO stubborn! They're currently on 1/3 raw and 2/3 grain free canned. If there's too much raw for their liking or too chunky, they won't touch it. Little snots! It's gonna be a long, rocky road!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> If you have a Kitchen Aid stand mixer, there is a meat grinder attachment. I have both, but have never actually fired up the grinder. But if it is as high quality as the mixer, you're in luck!
> 
> Other than that, I have no idea. But I would definitely go mechanical unless you're He-Man.


LOL He-Man, I am not. Nor do I have a Kitchen Aid mixer. I'll see if I can find any reviews on that pertaining specifically to bone grinding. Thanks!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The kitchen aid grinder will not grind bones. I have not read anything but bad reviews about it and I own and LOVE my kitchen aid mixer.

I grind my meat and bones because Chelsy has no proper jaw function. I had bought a $100 grinder and it did not work out at all. I reviewed them all and they said they would grind bones but it didn't work well at all. The chicken immediatley got all caught up in it and it overheated. If you want to try a $100 one, the only one that I read to even try would be the the one by Northern Tools. 

I absolutely LOVE my grinder that I ended up with but it was expensive. It was recommended by all the raw feeders that grind their bones. It can handle any animal I toss down it and it is the only one that will actually honor the guarantee once you throw bones down it. It is a Weston 22. I grind them really coarse so that you can hear the dogs crunching on the bones. You can get different size grinder plates. I figure it is a lifetime investment and I plan on using it for human food, too. We got it at a big discount and saved significantly over the retail price. 

(I feed very coarse ground raw with bones, occasional organs, and some kibble, and the dogs are soooooo happy!)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

chowder said:


> The kitchen aid grinder will not grind bones. I have not read anything but bad reviews about it and I own and LOVE my kitchen aid mixer.


Crap. Well there go all my sausage making dreams. :frown:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> SO stubborn! They're currently on 1/3 raw and 2/3 grain free canned. If there's too much raw for their liking or too chunky, they won't touch it. Little snots! It's gonna be a long, rocky road!


Chelsy has decided she does not like her raw food much anymore. I think it's because her teeth are so bad that she can't smell it. BUT.....if I sear it just a tiny bit in a pan so that it develops a smell, she gobbles it up like it's fabulous. It still is almost entirely raw and just has a light brown on the outer edges. It might work for the kitties and only takes a minute or two. 

I've also ordered her some CET toothpaste to help get the crud off her teeth....so maybe she'll be able to smell her raw food a little bit better once we start brushing them :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I will try searing and see how that goes. I looked at the Weston 22 and it's definitely out of my price range  but I wonder if I could track down a used one. I will also check out Northern Tools. They have a dehydrator that I want anyway!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Thanks for the info! I will try searing and see how that goes. I looked at the Weston 22 and it's definitely out of my price range  but I wonder if I could track down a used one. I will also check out Northern Tools. They have a dehydrator that I want anyway!


try craigslist for a used grinder.


----------

